# Help with redesign of a proper shrimp tank/moss tank



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello All, 

Warning: the following images are not suitable for young children, and those with weak hearts or any sensitivities to ugly tanks. Myself nor anyone associated with GTAaquaria can be held accountable for it's ugliness. 

This is/was my first attempt at a shrimp tank, all shrimp died within a month of being moved into it. I'm not sure what did it, but I'm assuming it's either over-feeding or the Flourish Excel I added to the tank every second waterchange (less than a quarter dose). The shrimp would slowly develop a pink spot (mark of death) and become very languid and within a few hours to days would die.

It could also have been the massive hatching of all my "surprise danios". Currently the tank hold 8-12 danio fry, when they are grown they will be moved and the tank will be empty.

Here is the ugliness.

  

What should I do to make this a heaven for shrimp? As I feel very guilty for the massive death of my first batch. What would you do for decor? Lighting?

I would also like to design the tank to help grow various mosses. I'm open to any ideas.

My tap water comes out at 7.6-7.8

The plants are simple anubias nana's and two moss balls. I am getting more mosses soon, along with quite the assortment of low-light plants. The plants could make it into this tank, or one of my other two.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

There could be a number of guesses as to why your shrimp died off. One culprit could be the plane and the car you have in the tank, unless they were purchased specifically for aquariums. Flourish Excel would not be the culprit as is is just a carbon additive. I would also look at replacing the substrate into something a bit more natural. Shrimps are very sensitive to metals in the water especially copper. So take a look at the copper levels of your water as well.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup the plane and car were both made for aquariums, along with the fake driftwood. I recently added the anubias to them, that way they would have a place to root. 

I checked the copper levels and they were negative. I'm not sure how they would have been introduced, that is why I thought of the Flourish Excel being the culprit.

I was planning on replacing the gravel, but what would be best for the shrimp? Simple gravel?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Something dark that makes them stand out... I think that looks painful. I am using whites and browns in my tank. Not too bad but I think I would prefer a black in there. 

Did you cycle the tank fully? Could be something leaching from the ornaments...even if htey are aquarium made, small things really make shrimp unhappy fast.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'm going to guess the ornaments too. They're probably made in China or some other country with non-food grade glazes that contain some other metal. Many glazes from China still contain lead also, and probably other heavy metals.

My recommendation goes along with the first two: get better (more natural) substrate, and take out the fake ornaments and add real driftwood and rocks. You'll find that natural things compliment live things better than fake things.

Also, get a good filter. Shrimp require clean water, cleaner than most fish.
And if you do get good lights to grow mosses, it will help to maintain water quality. In my tank with zebra plecs, I have a million shrimp in there, and part of what keeps the water quality so high is the fact that I have pellia (monoslenium tenerium) that grows faster than java moss keeping the water nitrate free, and 25% WC every third day or so.

The key thing with shrimp: keep the water clean.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I am not thinking it is his filtration system as I have had great results with those type of sponge filters in my tanks with shrimps. Just make sure you clean it often.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That's interesting, I never knew that ornaments could do that. I bought the car from BA's and the other two have been in multiple tanks over the years. How long does it take for the toxins to completely leak out? Why weren't the fish in my other tanks affected? 

I also read that some fish flakes contain copper, so I'm going to check that one out when I get home. 

-----------------------

Another question: Can moss grow on a sponge-filter? Is it wise?

____________________

Current update: 

1. Empty tank, and re-cycle it. 
2. Find nice (pleco friendly) driftwood. 
3. Transfer mosses and plants from other tanks, and grow there. 
4. test and read more about shrimps (and plecos). 

It's too bad my cash flow is non-existant at the moment.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I could also empty out my daughters tank, keep the two BN plecs and put shrimp in it.

 

That is while I wait for the shrimp tank to be ready.

edit: sorry for double post.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Shattered said:


> Another question: Can moss grow on a sponge-filter? Is it wise?


Moss can definately grow on a sponge filter, however it is not wise as it clogs the pores of the filter and thus reduces the ability of the the filter to act in the manner it was designed for.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

the pink gravel went well with the room.....

if it's something in the ornaments, I don't think it would ever leach out enough. They might be too much for shrimp, but tolerable by fish?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually flouresh excell is well known to cause distress in shrimp.


----------

